# 2 Mayones(ish) builds



## quoenusz (Oct 2, 2012)

So after a long time planning and drawing, I'm finally to begin the build of two Mayones Regius shaped guitars. The first one is going to be a clear finish with tru oil, the second one is going to have a pink burst. I hope to get the pink burst as flashy as Dylan from Daemoness does his, but I've never done it before so it's a nice challenge.

The drawing isn't exactly a regius as they have a flat top I believe. I will also keep my top flat and make the back at an angle.

The Specs:

Strings: 6 string
Scale: 648mm
Frets: 24
Neck/body system: Bolt-on with T-nuts
Fingerboard: Ebony
Neck wood: Maple, Walnut 11ply
Body wood: Mahogany
Top/headstock wood: Curly Maple
Nut: Graphtech
Binding: White, Albalone sandwich
Inlays: Dots
Hardware color: Black
Bridge: Hipshot 0.125 6 str
Yuners: Gotoh Schaller style, mini
Pickup Bridge: Bare Knuckle Pickups Cold Sweat
Pickup Neck: DiMarzio DP193 Air Norton
Controls layout: Volume, Tone, 3-way Switch
Knobs: Ebony
Strap buttons: Gotoh
Color: Clear coat an pink burst 
Finish: Tru Oil, Danisch Oil


Drawing in AutoCAD








































some nice ebony fingerboards!







Tomorrow I'm going to a nearby cabinetmaker where I work sometimes to prepare the rest of the woods.

So more pics to come!

cheers,
Koen


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Oct 2, 2012)

mmmm... netherlands? i will have to inspect these when they're done!


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 2, 2012)

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> mmmm... netherlands? i will have to inspect these when they're done!



haha nice!


----------



## Navid (Oct 2, 2012)

How do you draw that well in autocad? I want to learn


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 2, 2012)

Navid said:


> How do you draw that well in autocad? I want to learn



you will learn the most by just doing it  just start simple


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 3, 2012)

Some thing done today!






















Going pretty fast on the neck sandwiches!
Continuing tomorrow!


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 3, 2012)

quoenusz said:


> Going pretty fast on the neck sandwiches!





Build looks fantastic!!!


----------



## j_opiate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks cool, dude!


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 4, 2012)

So another update!












I've been making a lot of progress on the neck today!

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 4, 2012)

They look like proper Mayones necks haha seriously man, that is some amazing work!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2012)

Those are looking damn fine, sir.


----------



## Peffel84 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fucking vet!! (Fucking nice!!)

we need to organize a meet and greet!
i see more dutchies who have the same desire to build metal/shred machines!


----------



## Navid (Oct 4, 2012)

quoenusz said:


>



How thick is the wood you use for the neck? 3cm?


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 4, 2012)

Navid said:


> How thick is the wood you use for the neck? 3cm?



eehm no, 22mm was the thickness of the blank and than I've cut it in parts and glued it together


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 4, 2012)

i love the look of those necks..that's going to look sweet


----------



## Navid (Oct 4, 2012)

quoenusz said:


> eehm no, 22mm was the thickness of the blank and than I've cut it in parts and glued it together



Thats thin! What truss rod will you use?


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 4, 2012)

Navid said:


> Thats thin! What truss rod will you use?



I going for the Hotrod 18" and reinforce the neck with carbonfibre rods

STEWMAC.COM : 4mm Allen Nut Hot Rod



> Fucking vet!! (Fucking nice!!)
> 
> we need to organize a meet and greet!
> i see more dutchies who have the same desire to build metal/shred machines!


Yeah! looks like a great plan!



> Those are looking damn fine, sir.


Thanx man! appreciate it!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Oct 6, 2012)

quoenusz said:


> The drawing isn't exactly a regius as they have a flat top I believe. I will also keep my top flat and make the back at an angle.



I've always wondered what the baby of a Regius and a Setius would be. I will have to watch this thread closely.


----------



## Rook (Oct 6, 2012)

I love your headstock design man


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 10, 2012)

finally I could get some work done! had a bid of a busy weekend with other stuff going on. But today I did something in my own shed 


checking the angle with a super serious face!






Looks nice!






Trussrods and Carbonfibre rods are done!






Tomorrow I'll be sending my fretboards to a luthier to CNC the frets, cause I want a 100% accuracy and the guy has a fair price!

cheers
Koen


----------



## Darkanus (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice job on the necks! Love the headstock design.
I'll be following this..


----------



## Musza (Oct 11, 2012)

so good!

great job by far man, I keep my thumbs for those


----------



## TheFashel12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking great so far  , but I think you should try the headstock in reverse .


----------



## Peffel84 (Oct 11, 2012)

hey Koen,

how did you draw the hipshot bridge?
or did you use a pre drawn something?
i am designing a super strat myself at the moment, and i too want to use a hipshot. 

do you have a guitar builders tool pallet or something?

nice project!
i cant wait to start my first project!!


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 12, 2012)

Peffel84 said:


> hey Koen,
> 
> how did you draw the hipshot bridge?
> or did you use a pre drawn something?
> ...



yeah I did draw it myself in autoCAD, it was a real pain in the ass tho...
ik got the measurements from:
STEWMAC.COM : Specification drawings for Hipshot Hardtail Bridge

Thanks! A strat with a hipshot is very nice!


----------



## Peffel84 (Oct 12, 2012)

haha i know!
AutoCAD is not the easiest program to use!
good thing the collegue next to me at work does it for a living. 
so he helps me now and then!

i am designing a superstrat like an ibanez RG or ESP MII. i found the designs for a Schaller hannes bridge. maybe i'll use that one for this design.

how did you design the neck?
i'm realy struggling with the neck profile and the volute...


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 13, 2012)

Peffel84 said:


> haha i know!
> AutoCAD is not the easiest program to use!
> good thing the collegue next to me at work does it for a living.
> so he helps me now and then!
> ...



Well most of my guitars are Ibanez's so my neck profile will be similar to those. 
The volute isn't that difficult, and a great luthier once told me it really has a practical reason: to give the neck some extra strength at the weakest point. So I always keep that in mind when I design the neck..

And I'll be definitely using the Schaller Hannes bridge in the future!!


----------



## Peffel84 (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you designing in 3D?


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 25, 2012)

So I've been kinda busy lately, here some pics for you guys!























Cheers,
Koen


----------



## guy in latvia (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn fine work sir!  Anxious for more updates!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 29, 2012)

Sick stuff


----------



## quoenusz (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been kinda busy the past two days!

Updates:


























Cheers,
Q


----------



## teleofseven (Nov 8, 2012)

how 'bout a reverse headstock. you can't go wrong with that!


----------



## quoenusz (Nov 18, 2012)

Update!

Glued the fretboards!









And routed the electronics cavity.













Cheers,
Koen


----------



## Navid (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice stuff, how many guitars have you built before?
Everything looks so clean


----------



## PureImagination (Nov 18, 2012)

This is really good stuff


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking really sharp. Can't wait to see how these look finished!


----------



## quoenusz (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot you guys! 



Navid said:


> Nice stuff, how many guitars have you built before?
> Everything looks so clean



I've build two guitars before these two, so I have a little experience.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 18, 2012)

Great build and awesome photos!


----------



## quoenusz (Nov 28, 2012)

Another update:


















I've been busy with the neck lately.

Next up:
- Rout the neck cavity.
- Fit the neck.
- Rout the binding channels and glue the binding.
- Make the neck profile.
- Create the curves in the back of the body.


See ya!
Q


----------



## Walterson (Nov 29, 2012)

Very clean work, looks nice!


----------



## quoenusz (Dec 12, 2012)

So it's starting to look like a guitar now!




























Next:
- Contouring the neck
- Pickup cavity's
- Body binding
- Back contouring

Cheers
Q


----------



## jahosy (Dec 12, 2012)

quoenusz said:


> So it's starting to look like a guitar now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow just saw this thread. Sharp looking!

Man... you made DIY guitars looked so easy. Well done!


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 16, 2012)

Man I have super omega spalt maple gas since forever and this is not helping Nice!!!!


----------



## Peffel84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn gast, looks killer!


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 18, 2012)

You are a wizard!


----------



## quoenusz (Dec 18, 2012)

MORE PICS!!!
































Are any of you already getting some GAS? 

Cheers,
Q


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 18, 2012)

DO. WANT! Amazing work man!


----------



## jarnozz (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking good! Nice to see more dutch people who are also building guitars


----------



## Kroaton (Dec 19, 2012)

That neck looks amazing. Props for the awesome work.


----------



## crazygtr (Dec 19, 2012)

That neck is something else.


----------



## quoenusz (Dec 20, 2012)

crazygtr said:


> That neck is something else.




Define "something else".


----------



## crazygtr (Dec 20, 2012)

quoenusz said:


> Define "something else".



HA, HA, Here in PR that's slang for beyond cool.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 20, 2012)

quoenusz said:


> Define "something else".



Something else than anything else, I guess.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Dec 20, 2012)

These look amazing man, I really want one


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome build! I'll be trying my hand at something like this some time soon. For now though, I'll stick to simply refinishing.


----------



## quoenusz (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been away lately, but here is another update!

My lovely girlfriend who was so kind to help me with the frets:



















































They are finaly starting to look like guitars!

Cheers,
Q


----------



## Minoin (Jan 9, 2013)

As always, looks great dude!


----------



## quoenusz (Jan 9, 2013)

Minoin said:


> As always, looks great dude!



Thanx man!


----------



## admaxo (Jan 10, 2013)

Only 4 frets?! It can djent!


----------



## Walterson (Jan 10, 2013)

The binding looks very clean! What did you use to glue it?


----------



## quoenusz (Jan 10, 2013)

Walterson said:


> The binding looks very clean! What did you use to glue it?



I used this glue: 
Kunststoff- und Modellbauklebestoffe

It's a pain in the ass, but it works.



> Only 4 thresholds?! It can djent!



YES!


----------



## nutsock (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## dirtool (Jan 11, 2013)

quoenusz said:


> MORE PICS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love this "heel"
some brands just shaved off this "heel",it doesn't make sense and looks ugly


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 11, 2013)

It's called volute, and I agree: it an heresy to shae it out... And this one is awesome.

And *quoenusz* ... I hate you (as I hate most of the builders here, in fact  )


----------



## quoenusz (Jan 11, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> And *quoenusz* ... I hate you (as I hate most of the builders here, in fact  )



I guess I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## idunno (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey looking great!

How do you get those stripes so damn thin? I cant find anything that size that thin, and ive yet to find a thicknesser that would take a board that thin without shredding it. thats like paper thin..HELP MEEEE


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 12, 2013)

idunno said:


> How do you get those stripes so damn thin? I cant find anything that size that thin, and ive yet to find a thicknesser that would take a board that thin without shredding it. thats like paper thin..HELP MEEEE


Look in veneer shop, these are your best options, imo. (and that's where I get mine).


----------



## BrokenAvenger (Jan 12, 2013)

these builds just wow :O


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 24, 2013)

More?


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 25, 2013)

im really loving this build, hoping for some more pics soon!


----------



## quoenusz (Feb 11, 2013)

So finally I'm done with these builds!

It's has been a pleasure to do this and I want to thank all you guys for supporting me and giving me a nice response.

I hope I'm starting my next build soon, and if anyone is interested in a build by me, just let me know in a PM.

Enough talking, let's see some pics!

This is my beauty:







































And this one is for my girlfriend:



































Cheers,
Q


----------



## SeductionS (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn! These are great 
If you ever want to sell one of these, hit me up


----------



## engage757 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I may be in love with your girlfriend's guitar!


----------



## quoenusz (Feb 11, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I think I may be in love with your girlfriend's guitar!



Yeah me too


----------



## TheFashel12 (Feb 11, 2013)

These look great


----------



## Minoin (Feb 11, 2013)

Great stuff, from the first post on! I love how the pink one turned out!
I'm definitely interested in a build, but I need to pay the custom shop Siggery. I will contact you in due time


----------



## Aztec (Feb 11, 2013)

That pink one is gorgeous, both guitars look high quality.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 11, 2013)

Those are some beautiful git-fiddles. Top notch work, sir.


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 11, 2013)

quoenusz said:


> And this one is for my girlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dat. Table.


----------



## Walterson (Feb 12, 2013)

Great job! Realy dig the back contours and the overall craftsmanship.


----------



## Navid (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn it looks so good. Clean lines and smooth...
I wish I was as good as you are :<


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 12, 2013)

That spalted maple gives me the weirdest boner.


----------



## quoenusz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your nice feedback!



Walterson said:


> Great job! Realy dig the back contours and the overall craftsmanship.



Thanks man! It means a lot, I really love your builds as well!


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 12, 2013)

Those are great man! Great work!


----------



## KultureDekay (Feb 12, 2013)

This thread wins!
BTW what pickups are those?


----------



## quoenusz (Feb 13, 2013)

KultureDekay said:


> This thread wins!
> BTW what pickups are those?



The pink one: DiMarzio Evolution set

The spalted maple: Bareknuckle Coldsweat in the bridge, and a DiMarzio Air Norton in the neck


----------



## quoenusz (Feb 28, 2013)

To prove it also sounds good, here's a short clip for y'all:


----------



## Griffo (Mar 1, 2013)

Look and sound incredible! I'm new to this forum so aren't aware if you have previous for this sort of thing, but how long have you been building these?

Do you take orders?


----------



## Passini (Nov 24, 2014)

Fantastic guitar man!

I also built my Mayones style check some pics:


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 24, 2014)

^But did you really need to bump a year and a half old thread?


----------



## Passini (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry


----------

